# Osta-gain's 35% off Blowout Sale



## maniac0614 (Jan 15, 2013)

*









Osta-Gain's

35% OFF Blowout Sale


Save 35% OFF all items
Sarms
Peptides
Chemical Regeants
Lab Supplies
and more...

Use Promo Code: BLOWOUT
And Save 35% OFF

OSTA-GAIN.COM*
*Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*









*Customer Service Email: *osta-gain@safe-mail.net​


----------



## osta-president (Jan 16, 2013)

I AM JOHN OSTA AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE


----------



## Musclehead33 (Jan 17, 2013)

maniac0614 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Booom baby!!! 
Osta gain does it again!!!

code:blowout!
osta gain get sum!!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 17, 2013)

*35% off everything!*


----------



## Musclehead33 (Jan 17, 2013)

?bump for the best peptide company on the planet!!!
Osta  gain if its on the label it's in the bottle!


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sale might end this weekend so jump on it!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Jan 19, 2013)

maniac0614 said:


> Sale might end this weekend so jump on it!


We heard that! Not much longer better get in on this!

osta gain get sum!


----------



## Xandurr (Jan 19, 2013)

Great sale here!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Jan 20, 2013)

Like that banner brotha!


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sale ends tonight!


----------

